# Vises for my woodworker's workbench



## Reed Hockaday (Dec 22, 2011)

I am going to get my first woodworker’s workbench and am checking into bench designs and accessories. I see that many traditional benches have a tail vise and a shoulder vise in addition to a face vise, and some modern benches just have two face vises, one on the bench front and a full-width twin-screw face vise on the bench end. Since I’ve never used them, I’m wondering what a tail vise and a shoulder vise on the traditional bench can do that can’t be done with the two face vises on the modern bench, or if they have some advantages that can be seen only after using them for a while. I’d appreciate anybody’s experienced perspective on the subject. Thanks.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

I assume that by "shoulder vise" your referring to that little bit that is 90 degrees to the front. That is not a vise but many think it is. You'll wrack the tail vise if you use it. Modern (metal screw) vises don't even build that on.
Your best bet for capacity is the Veritas twin screw job.


----------

